
Toward a Grand Unified Theory of Snowflakes - pseudolus
https://www.quantamagazine.org/toward-a-grand-unified-theory-of-snowflakes-20191219/
======
n3k5
Also see … I mean hear: Radiolab's piece on the early days of snowflake
photography (featuring Pope Kenneth, of course):
[https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/radiolab/segments/25720...](https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/radiolab/segments/257203-snowflakes)

> […] _how it all began in a cold, snowy farm in Vermont in 1880, when a kid
> named Wilson Bentley put a snowflake under a microscope and started a
> lifelong quest to capture perfection._ […] _But his crystal-clear vision of
> reality was tied to a set of ideals that ultimately blinded him from the
> cold, hard facts in front of him._

Don't miss the companion blog post:
[https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/radiolab/articles/25728...](https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/radiolab/articles/257288-snowflake-
science)

------
jcims
Google ‘snowflake electron microscope’. The opacity really brings out the
finer detail in the crystalline structure.

------
bryanrasmussen
off-subject here, I submitted the same URL an hour ago and it let it through
but I can see this was submitted 5 hours ago. I can also see the URL is the
same for our two submissions. Any one know why I wouldn't have been sent to
this page when I made my submission?

